# G5 laser mouse DPI buttons not working right?



## VelcroBP (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a Logitech G5 gaming mouse with SetPoint and UberOptions. Up until now, I've had custom button settings for just about all of my different apps and it ran beautifully. Just a bit ago, however, Google Chrome wasn't responding in the proper way. I open SetPoint and find that all the buttons have been somehow mapped to the same keystroke. I change the settings back to the way that I had them, but now it is not recoginizing the "middle mouse button" assigned to the "DPI Increase" button. I set this so that it's easier to open links in new tabs while browsing. Also, the DPI only switches between the defaults, even though the settings are still at my custom 4 DPI levels? Other functionality seems to be unaffected, it's just the DPI buttons not accepting the custom assignments.


----------



## Willimon (Mar 6, 2009)

I am having issues with the G5 buttons as well, although they behave a bit differently for me. Sometimes, when I return to desktop and leave my game or a window open, the system will not register the mouse on the desktop. I can run it all over my icons and they don't backlight, I can click them, nothing. I have to hit alt-tab-delete and bring up the control panel, then minimize it and, tadaa! Working again. What the hell? Sometimes when this happens I can use the icons on the desktop but not the tabs in the bar to navigate back to a window. Same solution.

When I visit my control panel, the MOUSE control screen still thinks I have my Microsoft Sidewinder installed, even though I've added Logitech's software. I don't even see the G5 as a drop down menu option.

I think it's a conspiracy.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

uninstall the setpoint driver with revo uninstaller under advanced uninstall
http://www.revouninstaller.com/

and download latest driver
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/428/359&cl=ca,en?osid=13


----------



## Willimon (Mar 6, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> uninstall the setpoint driver with revo uninstaller under advanced uninstall
> http://www.revouninstaller.com/
> 
> and download latest driver
> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/428/359&cl=ca,en?osid=13


Thanks for the Revo Uninstaller heads up. I've tried it, reinstalled, and no reoccurence yet (knock on wood).

Only thing is, someone at the site you linked may have forgotten to pay the bill. Site is suspended. I managed to download it from Download.com, though.

Thanks for your prompt reply! ray:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yea I should've just posted a link for the main download site for logitech

I've got the G9 gaming mouse and I love logitech for their mice, keyboards and speakers


----------

